#   >  1 8

## LD74

"1:   8  "1:     8", 18     ,  1  2009  . 

     1  8   (7.0.1.1  6.11.2008),   .   ,   :    ,   1 77.   , 1 8       1 77.    , ,  ,       , -,  .      ,   ,     ,     .. -   .  , ,     , ,      1 8 - , , ,   1 8      .

,   ,  ,       ,   2009     1 8 ,   ,      1  2009,        .

----------


## VLDMR

70   5- . "",     5-    ,     - 8-.   -        -    5-  - 17    29  6- .  - 46 .       .       .
,         8-,    ,    8-     ,   7- (    ),    .   .     . .
     -      8-  ""   ,           01.01.2010 

ps:  , 8-     . ..  ,   7-  -  -,  8-     .       -        .
 -        -    ?  " "  ?  , , ,  "- - -- "  .       -    ,   .     " "  :Stick Out Tongue:    8-        2010 .   .   ,    ..

----------


## VLDMR

(    ,   *BorisG* ) -    1?     7-  8-      7-    -  ?  ,  8- "   "?   ,   . 
  1    :Stick Out Tongue:  .  -    .     -  -    :Smilie:

----------


## Fosihas

> 7-  8-      7-    -  ?


     .   .
  7.7       (   )


*LD74*,   ,        1.       .    .

 ,  ?     7.7.    -  .

----------

http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr-4246 -   .

----------


## LD74

> *LD74*,   ,        1.       .    .


 1    -  , , ,     .       , , ,    12 ,    ,     ,     .  ,   ,    1 8    ( ),     ,  ,    .





> ,  ?     7.7.    -  .


  .    1 7.7  ,    1 8   . , ,    ,  1 7.7     (,  ,  )  ,   ,    !      1:    ?    1 8  ,  ,   2008  ,     , ,   1  2009     ,     .       ,    -   .

----------


## LD74

> ,         8-,    ,    8-     ,   7- (    ),    .   .     . .
>      -      8-  ""   ,           01.01.2010


     -  ,  "1 8   "     ,    1 7.7.       .   ,   1         ,     .    1 8      1 7.7 (     ,   1 7.7),       ,  ,      1 8   ,     1  .   ,     ,       ,     ,          .    ,        ,         .        .

----------


## Fosihas

> 1:    ?


   ,     18.      .         7.7   . (      ).




> ,   2008


 ,           .        .




> ,    -   .


  ,       .     1 .        1    ,     . 

          7.7.        .  , ,  .        .

----------


## VLDMR

> .   .
>   7.7       (   )


 ,    .  :Smilie: 

   -    ( ) 8-       7- ( , .  ..) ..  8-  ""   ,  7-  . 
     8-  , .  ..     ?

----------


## VLDMR

> -  ,  "1 8   "     ,    1 7.7....   ,   1         ,     .


    ,      8-    ,   7-. ,     25 .  :Wink: 
        -   ,   (  ).        .  ,      -          -  ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   -  ,  . 

 , ,   .     (  ) ,   ,    ..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps:     .   .
    8-   ,   . ,    ,   ,  , .
 .

----------


## Fosihas

*VLDMR*  . (    10 )  ,     .




> .

----------


## VLDMR

(11)          :Wink:        ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fosihas

*VLDMR*,     ,  :yes:        ( ),   .

http://www.1c.ru/news/newslist.jsp
_  9375 10.12 /    "1:   8"_

----------


## VLDMR

(13) . 
     -  8-   ,    ( ! -  ! . PS:  *#2*  :Wink: ),        .    7-.

ps:     ,         8-,   7-    "" .
  ,      / -             -     "   ".   ,           6000 .

----------


## Fosihas

> ,         8-,   7-    "" .


 ,   , .  ,    .      ,     7.7   .

----------


## LD74

> ,     18.      .         7.7   . (      ).


 ,    1   8,   .   ,     .   1 8 -     ,  ,   ,   ,        .   ,     ,       1 7.7.  ,    " / "    (   -  ,   ),       .         ,  ,   :         ,       .        ,      1 8,  1 77    .    ,   ",   ",    .   1      ,    ,   .   :   ,   1 7.7,      ,        .   1 8       .  




> ,           .        .


,   -    ,  . ,   , ,       1   .      (, )   2006 ,     ,      1 8.   ,    1 8    ,     :    (25  70)        ,  1 8   .   ,        :       1 8    2010 .




> ,       .     1 .        1    ,     .


    , ,         ,   1 . ,   ,  ,    .       1  2009        .         1 8 -      . ,    2010 .  ,        -   ,       .  ,    1,    ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## Fosihas

18.         , ..  .

----------


## melekhin

> (13) 
>  8-   ,        .    7-.


     ,    ? :Smilie: ))

----------

"     :       1 8   2010 ."
 ,  -?  :Smilie: 
"    , ,        ,   1 ."  - .    . ,      . , , "" ,       .    (    ,     ). .. -,   ,       1cv8.

----------


## 2006

> ,  ?     7.7.    -  .


     ,
   ,        7.7  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ,        7.7


  .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ?


   . 
** .     ,     .
 , ,      ** ,      ,    .
ps:   , ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LD74

> ** .     ,     .
>  , ,      ** ,      ,    .
> ps:   , ,   .


, 8-   ,   .   ,         1  2009,      (  - ).        .      - . -, ,    ,  ,   -  ,        . -,  :         .     , ,     ,   , . , , :  1 8 ,   ,      .

----------


## Fosihas

> , 8-   ,   .   ,         1  2009,      (  - ).


 . ,     .

  :



> "1"      18  2008 .       ,    "1: 8.1":



  :



> "1"      . ,     (    "1: 8")               "1: 8".    "1: 8 "       "1".


     ,       .

   .       ,        .

----------


## LD74

:    1  10.12.2008 .  ,   18   1 8       ( ,    ,   ).   ,   16  2009     20%. , :-).    -       ,  ,     ,      .   ,  .

----------


## Fosihas

*LD74*,  ?
http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=9374

----------


## LD74

> *LD74*,  ?


  .1 c         .        ,     ,    . , ,  ,      : 

"     "  "     .             .      ,    2009 ,           ." 

 ,  (, )    2008  ,   ,    ,     2009. ,         - :-).  -  ,      ,    ,  ,    :-).     1  ,    1C 8  16  2009,      :-).

----------


## Fosihas

> :-).


 ,  .     ))))

*LD74*,      1.

        .

----------


## alfa%

> ,   16  2009     20%.


-     20%    ,   :Frown: .   ?

----------

> ,   , .  ,    .      ,     7.7   .
> ...
>        18.         , ..  .


         8,           7                  ""




> LD74,   ,        1.       .    .


    ,       8  1. 
   ,         17.7    . 
       1 8            (         )  :Smilie:

----------


## BTG

> , ,   "    "  ,         " / ",         .    ?


   " / "   .   ?

----------


## adeich

> " / "   .   ?


, .     ( 148),      .      :Smilie:

----------


## Skromnyi

> "  "


,    :Frown:

----------


## BTG

> ,


      "  " - ,       " / " -  .

    - "  "   , ,     2011.   " ,  ",      ,     ,   " ",  " / " - .

----------


## adeich

> ,

----------

. ,     ,  , .
        1 8 "" (       )?   - .
        (   (  ,        )??
 7   ,      8.
  ,   .

----------


## adeich

> .



    .

 :-))))))), - "   "   - 206. (302.), - 208., " ...",     -  - 208.,  " ",  ,

----------


## zorg_mail

:Smilie:    ... 1 8.2    1.0.22.2 ..           ... ..     ...     () -     ..  ..         TXPP090101,   -  ,   ...     ,    ,       ..           (   ) ..       --      ..  10   24,03,2011 ..  .. ..  --       ...    500 ..   ...    ..    :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:    ...         25 8 ,   7..    ... ,  7     8 ..  ?      :EEK!:

----------


## BTG

> 7     8 ..  ?


?     ?

  ,  ""     ,             ?

   ,     .    ,       .

----------

> .
> 
>  :-))))))), - "   "   - 206. (302.), - 208., " ...",     -  - 208.,  " ",  ,


      ,  :      (, )  ,          .
      .
      .

----------


## adeich

> :       (, )  ,          .


    ,      401

----------

> ... 1 8.2    1.0.22.2 ..           ... ..     ...     () -     ..  ..         TXPP090101,   -  ,   ...     ,    ,       ..           (   ) ..       --      ..  10   24,03,2011 ..  .. ..  --       ...    500 ..   ...    ..      ...         25 8 ,   7..    ... ,  7     8 ..  ?


    ,   ""  :
1.       ,     17.7 - ,    5000  05000.     ,   .
2.       ,   -,     .        "".       :Smilie: )

----------

,           18.1 (1.0.22.2).   ,          ,           .      ,        ,    " ",        , -    ,       "   "  .             ,     .
     - ,   - ..,  :Redface:

----------


## Skromnyi

,

----------

> ,


        ,

----------


## zorg_mail

> ,   ""  :
> 1.       ,     17.7 - ,    5000  05000.     ,   .
> 2.       ,   -,     .        "".      )


     ... ...    ...    ...    1,   ,          ...          ..  ..  (1   :Smilie:  ) ..   ...      ..  ...  ...

----------


## zorg_mail

> ?     ?
> 
>   ,  ""     ,             ?
> 
>    ,     .    ,       .


...  ...    ...    ...         ..   ???  :Frown:

----------


## zorg_mail

> ...  ...    ...    ...         ..   ???


.. ..  ...         ... ??       ...    ...      ...       ...       ...

----------


## BTG

> ...  ...    ...    ...         ..   ???


  ,        .

  ,     ,    ,   .     - . 

   -     ,   ,      .       -   , ..      -.

   -  -    - ,  -,      .      .

----------


## Lyudmila_1

.              .

,  -  .

   . 

  ,     -      ()         . 
  ,    -     .
, ,     ?

----------


## Lyudmila_1

1: 8.2 (8.2.13.205)
  ,  1.0 (1.0.21.2) 

               (401.01.172)                   401  172

  ,  .   . , .

,                   -      401  271

----------


## Skromnyi

> ,     -      ()         . 
> , ,     ?


   10  2008. 8 (  ),  9.31:
" ""  ""        ,           (    )     ,   () , *    ()   * ,      ()   .
"

----------


## Lyudmila_1

> 10  2008. 8 (  ),  9.31:
> " ""  ""        ,           (    )     ,   () , *    ()   * ,      ()   .
> "


Skromnyi, ,  .  ,       / , ,     .    .
   :       ()        ?           .

----------


## Skromnyi

,    BorisG  :Smilie:             .            ,   ,       -     .
      ,            .   -   ,       .

----------


## LD74

> 1: 8.2 (8.2.13.205)
>   ,  1.0 (1.0.21.2) 
> 
>                (401.01.172)                   401  172
> 
>   ,  .   . , .
> 
> ,                   -      401  271


 ,     -     3000      -  271,    ,    ,     ,    ,    -   172 (.  148).  ,          "  ",    271       .


  .,     1 8  .     ->  ->  ,     -   ,    1,  ,       . -  ,  ,     - ,      ,   1  .  ,   ,      ,  ,     ,  ,      (,   ),   ,     .  ,      ,     -       ,      ( ).

----------


## adeich

> 


 :Smilie: .   " "       - "  ".  *LD74* ,      ,     .    ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## LD74

> .   " "       - "  ".


    "  "?  ,       (  ,  ,   -  . )      "  ", "  ", " ",       "  ".       ,      , .           ,     -  "    ",      "  "   -  ,  ,   "",    .        "". 




> *LD74*


. *LD74* -  .  ,    ,  ?




> ,


     , ,   . 
  ,          ,     . -,    ,       ,    .     ,      . -,           -             (,        -       ,     ).       1     ,       .  -,       1    ,     -   ,           ,     1    . -,         (   -  ),          ,      ,      .    -     -      ,  , ,     ,  ,   ,  .   ,   , 1    .

----------

.   =)

----------


## Skromnyi

> .   =)


    -  ?

----------


## LD74

> -  ?


   ,     -   , ..       1,  .   ,      -   ,     .

    ,       -    "    ".

----------


## LD74

-    ,        .  ,   ,         1    ,   -     .             1       ,   , ,     , .. 1 : 

"                ,   ,  ." 

      1    :   1 8    1 , ,   ,        .

----------


## Lyudmila_1

> ,     -     3000      -  271,    ,    ,     ,    ,    -   172 (.  148).  ,          "  ",    271       .


,  .         ,    - -     

,         040101271.     "   ".        :    ,     .            "  ",      (.
       :
  3000   -         ),          3000    040101271.

      :    -  ,               -      .    8-    .

   LD74,        ,      ,    ,    .  ,      ,    ,      .

.
   /.  - .
   "  "  ,      " "      "" -     (:      ),      "" -   ,  ..   .

  - -   - , ,

----------


## VLDMR

> :    -  ,               -      .


. ,    ,    .
-    -  .
-    -  .
-     -  .

    1   ,    .
 ,      "  ". .         .

        ,      ,     .  :Smilie: 

ps:    / -         ,    .          . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Lyudmila_1

> . ,    ,    .
> -    -  .
> -    -  .
> -     -  .
> 
>     1   ,    .
>  ,      "  ". .         .
> 
>         ,      ,     .


VLDMR,   ,    ...  " ...   "         .





> ps:    / -         ,    .          .


  :Smilie:     ,        "  ".
 ...      ,    . , ,            .

VLDMR.      "",            "",   "   "   (  ).        "" -     "   " .   ,        ""   ?

----------


## VLDMR

> "",            "",   "   "   (  ).        "" -     "   " .   ,        ""   ?


    ,   . 
  ,      (,  )  :Smilie: 

     , ,        .  "",  "" -  .
,      ,    .
    ,         :Smilie: 

 :
  /   :
-   
-  
-  

   (" ") -      : (**  " "):
-  
-  
-  


,     .  :Smilie: 
 .   :Smilie:  

,   -     ,   ,            =2 (    ) ? ?

----------


## Alexey2010

> "  "


,       ,     ,       .       ?

----------


## adeich

> ,       ,     ,       .       ?



,   ,          :
    ;
            ,     .

        .

  "  "        " , . " ,       -          "",    -     .

   8.2.13     .     1

----------


## Alexey2010

> ,   ,          :
>     ;
>             ,     .
> 
>         .
> 
>   "  "        " , . " ,       -          "",    -     .
> 
>    8.2.13     .     1


 
     8.2.13,         ( /315  ),       .

----------


## Lyudmila_1

> ,   . 
>   ,      (,  )


VLDMR,     ,    :Smilie: . 

  () -    ,      -      .        .   /  ( "")  "  " -    "".   ...  -   ...            " "   .     .       ,     .

    .
    401.01   4- : 2 " ", 3 "  " (  ""), 4 " " (  "").      ,      : -   ,    . :              . ,  ""       ( )  " 4" ( )     3 "  " -     .      , ,     ,     ,  ""    ""     ,      .          "".      (  ). 

      ,    8-  (    7-)     ""   ,    ..   - ....


    ?

----------


## LD74

> ,    8-  (    7-)     ""   ,    ..   - ....


    (,   1), ,    ,          - "".  ,   ,   "",   ,    ,    3,   4. 

 :Wink:  
    :

1)      -        .       ,  ,          ,   ,    .

2)   .  ,          ,       -         .    ,        (->->),         -     .       ,     ""   ""       "" -    .              "    " -      ""   .

----------

[QUOTE=Skromnyi;53212613], ,   "    "  ,         " / ",         .    ?[/QUOTE

   ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## adeich

> ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## Mana

!  8.2 (1.0.22.2)     ,   ,       (201.01)   ,    ,       .  ,    ? - !!!

----------

-        1  ,   127    ,     .

----------


## Holic

, , ,    1 8  ( )  ,    1 7.7 : "" - "   " -    ?  8-       ,    .
,       2  - 
1)         ( 3000,  3000  40000   40000) - ..    .
2)         - ..         ,      .

 8-       ,        ?    .

----------


## Daleria

-   -  .   :  -  ,    3000,      -      40 000,       .......     .  ,    .

----------


## Holic

> -   -  .   :  -  ,    3000,      -      40 000,       .......     .  ,    .


 ! 
 ,        8-  :Frown:

----------


## BTG

> !  8.2 (1.0.22.2)     ,   ,       (201.01)   ,    ,       .  ,    ? - !!!


       ?

----------


## Mana

BTG,  ,      ,      201.01        ,      .

----------


## 123

.   /    201,01  .

----------


## adeich

> .   /    201,01  .


  .

----------

> 



  ,    (/ )       .        2     302.04:     ,      !     .

----------


## adeich

> ,    (/ )       .        2     302.04:     ,      !     .


     8.2,  8.1   ,    " " :Smilie: ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## panteranew

!  ,   1           ,      -         205, 302, 401       -               ,    -    !  8.2,  1.0.22.2  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## zorg_mail

8,2 1.0.22.2   ..     ... 3
          ,  ,      --      (   ) (3 304 01)    3 ...       -- ,      ,   01209104709900001 304.01.3 830 (),   01200000000000000 201.02.3 610 () .. ,  ---    
1)          .	!!!   <<PPST.KBK>>  
2)  .  : 10  ;  20  ; 31      ;  32      .	!!!   <<PPST.TYPE_KBK>>  

   TXPP090101 ..     ... ,   ..  ...      ..     ..  :Frown:     1   ...     1...    :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## adeich

> 8,2 1.0.22.2 
> 
>    TXPP090101 ..:


     TXPP110101

----------


## zorg_mail

> TXPP110101


    ..      ,    ...

----------


## zorg_mail

> TXPP110101


...  ..      :Frown: .. 

FK|TXPP110101|1:|8.1||
FROM|2|00085|    |
TO|6100|    |
PP|27.04.2011|6|289271.46|
PPT|470|27.04.2011|9744.11|3|01|6501025448|650101001|     (    )|40302810264014000004|046401001|      . . -||6500005551|650101001|     |40401810000000020014|046401001|      . . -|||6|=9744,11(02612000040/05012000030)     .||||||||||6100|    |00085|    |05012000030||1|
PPST|||||9744.11|1|||5|

    ..   ...  / ...   ...   ..  ..

----------


## Ageres

.

----------


## dreemy_girl

?  :Hmm:

----------


## adeich

> ?


  ,    . -

----------


## dreemy_girl

))

----------


## zorg_mail

> .


...   ..     ?        ..   ..    ..     3   ?

----------


## adeich

> ...   ..


       ,     .   ,  5  :Smilie:

----------


## zorg_mail

> ,     .   ,  5


... ...    ,           :yes: 
         ..         --               ?            ..  :Hmm:      ...        ... ..   1...     ...         ...   ...  ..   1 .. :Big Grin:    ...   ...

----------


## adeich

> ... ...    ,         ...


    -   "",      " ",  ,   " "

----------

> !  8.2 (1.0.22.2)     ,   ,       (201.01)   ,    ,       .  ,    ? - !!!


 2 .

----------


## zorg_mail

> -   "",      " ",  ,   " "


..       :Smilie: )   ...    ...        :Smilie: )        ..       :Frown:

----------


## adeich

> ..     ..


       ,  ""   :Smilie:

----------


## zorg_mail

> ,  ""


..... ...    ...      ...     ...       ..         :yes:     ..      ,    ..  ....        :Frown:  ..    :Smilie:         ..     ..  ..   .. ..    ...

----------


## adeich

> ..... ...


  "     
   ,    

  "   - 7.0  15.11.2010,

----------


## zorg_mail

> "     
>    ,    
> 
>   "   - 7.0  15.11.2010,


 ...           ..    ..  ..    ... ...   ...         ...            ..         :Frown:

----------


## adeich

> ...            ..


  :Smilie: ,      ,    ,  " "  8 :Big Grin: ,    " "

----------


## Skromnyi

!
, -  8-  "      "    ?        .

----------


## Skromnyi

!
          - : "  ""  ".   ,     ?

----------

,      .
      ,        .
       7-.

----------


## Skromnyi

> ,      .
>       ,        .
>        7-.


 ,        ?

----------


## Skromnyi

> ,      .
>       ,        .
>        7-.


,  ,  !     :Smilie:

----------


## Alex_A

> ,  ,  !


.

----------


## zorg_mail

,    2  ...             ..    .. ..      ?     3(   )    ...  ..     :Smilie:      ..  ..      .    --   .      ..      ...  ..   ..        ..  ...       ..       :Smilie: )

----------


## dunpil

> ,    2  ...             ..    .. ..      ?     3(   )    ...  ..


    ,     .        ,     (   -   - )   3   "     ".

----------


## Zuzya

82 (. 22.2)     ...      ...    ...        ()...       ...  ...      ... ... ......    ...    ...    ? :Frown:

----------


## karina80

,   !

----------

> ?


     "",   ,       .     .
               .
   ,  "" - ,   5   ,    "".
     .

----------


## Zuzya

> "",   ,       .     .
>                .
>    ,  "" - ,   5   ,    "".
>      .


      ...   ...       ...   ... :yes:     ...     ...

----------


## Zuzya

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    105- :Big Grin:

----------


## leniv

> ,  ,  !


    !!! , ,     :Frown:

----------


## Jamo

.  0503...131  .   0503,,,,,121 .   "" .  ?

----------


## dunpil

*Jamo*,    (        1.0.4.3)

----------

1.0.5.2    " "     ,   - 
   ?      ?

----------


## skit50

> 1.0.5.2   " "     ,   - 
>  ?

----------


## Octopus

1.0.4.3

----------


## skit50

: --    -         
    ,

----------


## skit50

Octopus  
    1.0.4.3    

  ?    1  ,      (  ,   )

----------


## skit50



----------


## serkrn

> 


 
 ?
 :Frown:

----------


## Octopus

1.0.6.3        .
*serkrn*,   ,     .

----------


## Zuzya

" ",       .      ,    -   " . -"    .     .    -  .  :Frown:       ... :Frown:

----------


## Zuzya

,  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Octopus

*Zuzya*,   ,      ?

----------


## Zuzya

,      ... :Redface:  (    ... :Redface: )...

----------


## olanta18

, .
             18  -    -     .        ?  17 ,     :Wow: 

_ 173:
  (  0504514)

  (. 0504514)            ,    .         (  )          (. 0504514).
  ,      ,    () "".
               ( ,    (  )     .    ,      ,  "     "  "        "  .
    (. 0504514)         ,          (     ).
  (. 0504514)   ,     () ,            .
   (. 0504514) ,     ,          ._

        ,    -, , ?

----------


## kavov

.      ,   1 -8 .    ,    290  .  40120/30291    ,   ,     . SOS

----------


## kavov

,   1.   ,    290 .   .     -?  ..        .      ,    .        ,

----------


## saif

,       :      :{....(286)}:     
	 = [0].;
    ?

----------


## Gosbank

> ,       :      :{....(286)}:     
> 	 = [0].;
>     ?


  .  8.2 ;  8.3.5 ;  8.3.6 ( 1999)  . ,  .

----------

!


   1  8.3

  ,  1.0 (1.0.33.6)
   2.0.42.4


           0503737,    5 "  ",      1, ..

----------


## Gosbank

()     (33).  2.0.42.5  22.05.2015

----------

> ()     (33).  2.0.42.5  22.05.2015


      . 737?

----------

737   -

----------


## Gosbank

2.0.41   .  2.0.42.5

----------

> 2.0.41   .  2.0.42.5


!    -

----------


## Gosbank

2.0.42.5  .  17/18   /    201.00

----------

> 2.0.42.5  .  17/18   /    201.00


     .   17.01  18.01      ,  17.34  18.34     .      ?

----------

> 0503737,    5 "  ",      1, ..


    737   201 .  1  2      17  18.   5 -  17.01  18.01,   7 -  17.34  18.34.    , -   .

----------


## Gosbank

> .   17.01  18.01      ,  17.34  18.34     .      ?


   .   (    17.01)    .     ,    .

----------

> .   (    17.01)    .     ,    .


       ,  ,        .      , ..    ,     .

----------


## Gosbank

> ,  ,        .      , ..    ,     .


   .        ( ).           1.      .. .  ,      ?
p.s.       :Smilie: ,   )

----------

> .        ( ).           1.      .. .  ,      ?
> p.s.      ,   )


,       ,       .
,    .

----------

